# meaning of ועתה without הנה after it



## Ali Smith

*Moderator note: split from the thread meaning of ועתה הנה in the Old Testament*

What does ועתה by itself mean though? 'and now'? For example,

ועתה קחו אותה לי לאשה

Here there is no הנה following ועתה. How would you translate it by itself?


----------



## JAN SHAR

משה עבדי מת ועתה קום עבר את הירדן הזה אתה וכל העם הזה אל הארץ אשר אנכי נתן להם לבני ישראל

Here it does not mean "and now".


----------



## Drink

JAN SHAR said:


> משה עבדי מת ועתה קום עבר את הירדן הזה אתה וכל העם הזה אל הארץ אשר אנכי נתן להם לבני ישראל
> 
> Here it does not mean "and now".


Why not?


----------



## Ali Smith

וַיַּגֵּ֤ד יְהֽוֹנָתָן֙ לְדָוִ֣ד לֵאמֹ֔ר מְבַקֵּ֛שׁ שָׁא֥וּל אָבִ֖י לַהֲמִיתֶ֑ךָ וְעַתָּה֙ הִשָּׁמֶר־נָ֣א בַבֹּ֔קֶר וְיָשַׁבְתָּ֥ בַסֵּ֖תֶר וְנַחְבֵּֽאתָ׃
(שמואל א יט ב)

I believe here ועתה has a logical (consecutive) function and can be translated as "so/therefore/consequently".

מֹשֶׁ֥ה עַבְדִּ֖י מֵ֑ת וְעַתָּה֩ ק֨וּם עֲבֹ֜ר אֶת־הַיַּרְדֵּ֣ן הַזֶּ֗ה אַתָּה֙ וְכׇל־הָעָ֣ם הַזֶּ֔ה אֶל־הָאָ֕רֶץ אֲשֶׁ֧ר אָנֹכִ֛י נֹתֵ֥ן לָהֶ֖ם לִבְנֵ֥י יִשְׂרָאֵֽל׃

Here, too, it seems to mean "so/therefore/consequently".


----------



## Sharjeel72

Hi

What does ועתה mean when used _without_ הנה after it? Here are some places where it occurs:

ועתה שמע יעקב עבדי וישראל בחרתי בו

ועתה יהוה אבינו אתה אנחנו החמר ואתה יצרנו ומעשה ידך כלנו

ועתה השב אשת האיש כי נביא הוא ויתפלל בעדך וחיה ואם אינך משיב דע כי מות תמות אתה וכל אשר לך


----------



## Sharjeel72

Ali Smith said:


> וַיַּגֵּ֤ד יְהֽוֹנָתָן֙ לְדָוִ֣ד לֵאמֹ֔ר מְבַקֵּ֛שׁ שָׁא֥וּל אָבִ֖י לַהֲמִיתֶ֑ךָ וְעַתָּה֙ הִשָּׁמֶר־נָ֣א בַבֹּ֔קֶר וְיָשַׁבְתָּ֥ בַסֵּ֖תֶר וְנַחְבֵּֽאתָ׃
> (שמואל א יט ב)
> 
> I believe here ועתה has a logical (consecutive) function and can be translated as "so/therefore/consequently".
> 
> מֹשֶׁ֥ה עַבְדִּ֖י מֵ֑ת וְעַתָּה֩ ק֨וּם עֲבֹ֜ר אֶת־הַיַּרְדֵּ֣ן הַזֶּ֗ה אַתָּה֙ וְכׇל־הָעָ֣ם הַזֶּ֔ה אֶל־הָאָ֕רֶץ אֲשֶׁ֧ר אָנֹכִ֛י נֹתֵ֥ן לָהֶ֖ם לִבְנֵ֥י יִשְׂרָאֵֽל׃
> 
> Here, too, it seems to mean "so/therefore/consequently".


Thanks Ali. Much appreciated!


----------



## Drink

I don't think the "therefore" implication contradicts the "now" meaning.


----------



## Ali Smith

Here's another place where it occurs without הנה after it:

וְעַתָּ֗ה לֹא־תָס֥וּר חֶ֛רֶב מִבֵּיתְךָ֖ עַד־עוֹלָ֑ם עֵ֚קֶב כִּ֣י בְזִתָ֔נִי וַתִּקַּ֗ח אֶת־אֵ֙שֶׁת֙ אוּרִיָּ֣ה הַחִתִּ֔י לִהְי֥וֹת לְךָ֖ לְאִשָּֽׁה׃

(שמואל ב יב י)

As is often the case, וְעַתָּ֗ה has a logical (consecutive) function and can be translated as _that's why_ or something similar: "That's why a sword will never turn away from your house, because you disdained me and (then) took Uriah the Hittite's wife in order that she be a wife to you."


----------



## Drink

It's no different from the word "now" in English. "He quit his job and now he has no money." This sentence is establishing a causative relationship, just like ועתה.


----------

